# Aunt Hannah's



## dollarbill (Oct 30, 2010)

I have post this bottle several time on the forum .But never along with what I belive  definds this bottle as a poison .Another great forum member posted a piece about a bottle museum in Ny which lead to a good picture of Aunt Hannah .
 Shes on the sign .
 bill


----------



## dollarbill (Oct 30, 2010)

The bottle .
 bill


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 30, 2010)

Does the bottle have embossing on it that says it "kills all bugs" or something to that affect as the sign does?  Did Aunt Hannah brand make anything else?  Unless it has some characteristic of a Poison bottle, it really can't be classified as such, regardless of what came in it.  Plenty of slicks had poisons in them, but relied on the label to state such.

 If the Aunt Hannah brand only made a bug killer (as their isn't any other type of substance it would have held), well, then your in a gray area.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 30, 2010)

Cool sign, I wish you had a closeup. The bottle looks like a sauce bottle. Maybe it killed the bugs, seasoned them and all you had to do was cook 'em up.[][]


----------



## dollarbill (Oct 30, 2010)

Sorry wish there were other embossing on it or a lable to tell just what was in it  . I guess I took a little leap there when I saw the  Aunt Hannah's sign .I still think it could be this product as I can't seem to find any thing else under Aunt Hannah's .Eric I agree it looks like a sauce and that the way I started out looking to find what it was . Heres a better pic of the sign.
    bill


----------



## epackage (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey DB, you should contact the museum as it seems they don't have an example of this bottle or it's existence....Jim

 "But, let us be clear: stay far away from anything that shares a resemblance with "Aunt Hannah's Liquid Death." You see, no matter how hard we try to establish some sense of composure and professionalism, no matter how hard we try to maintain a website that hopes to introduce readers to the wide world of bibliotourism and biblioflaneury, there is no doubt that we will come into the realm of not just the "curious," the "comical," and the "odd," but the all-out bizarre and heretical."



 "So here is to that poor, long-expired and withered soul, whose name was used to sell "Liquid Death." Even if it were for bugs, poor dear old Aunt Hannah's mellifluous liquid of doom (sold by most grocers and druggists!) is a gruesome sign of a past: one that doesn't seem to be found in either book or bottle today."


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 1, 2010)

Very well said Jim. Seem's the museum just lost it Executive Director Jan Rutland. What a shame when we lose a person who loves and knows glass so much and so well. I'll check them out in a few weeks and see what they have to say. 
 Thank agian all 
    bill


----------

